# Calming hens down from an attack



## sarash4 (Jun 23, 2017)

A dog got into our fenced in backyard/run area and attacked one of my chickens and killed it and scared the rest. Any suggestions on what I can do to calm them down? I have sprinkled the coop and run with dried lavender and chamomile, but other than that, I am not sure of what else to do. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Just give them time. Just like when something stressful happens with humans it takes time to calm down again. 

Do you have an outside run? If so, I'd keep them up in that. Make sure they have enough food and water and just leave them be for a while.

It's a shame that anyone has to go through something like that. If you know who's dog it was I'd make certain they know that the dog has damaged your property and that they are responsible for the damage. Might be a good idea to make local law enforcement aware of the issue just so it's on record.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I had a hawk attack and it killed one of my Barred Rocks in the yard. The rest of my chickens scrambled into the hen house and stayed inside for 2 days straight before coming out due to hunger and thirst, they were skittish at that. A day or two later they were back to normal. Treats help get them back to normal routine.


----------



## sarash4 (Jun 23, 2017)

Thanks, we have a coop that opens into a run just for our chickens, and then that opens up into our fenced in backyard that they share with our cat, dog, and our rabbits pen. I will keep them just in their run for a few days. Our dog and cat are so good with them, they probably weren't frightened by the other dog right away.....


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Dawg , a hawk in your backyard? Wow. 
Treats will help them calm down. Sorry you lost a chicken.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Dawg , a hawk in your backyard? Wow.
> Treats will help them calm down. Sorry you lost a chicken.


It happened when I was in Georgia. 
There are alot of hawks and owls here where we currently live in Jax. I dont let my birds out very often, but when I do I'm right there with them.


----------

